# What would you do?



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

If a random furry kid (boy, or girl) Ran up to you on the street,
full fur suit, and started dancing,
like bumping, and grinding,
I think I would start dancing with them,
do some weird dances and shake it!
It would be awesome, people just a staring away,
"Like what the fuck?" stares, good times, good times.
Also they have a portable stereo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd look and keep on walking :\


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 5, 2010)

Is the music on? Then YES!

we're gonna dance the night away


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd look and keep on walking :\


What if they followed you =O


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

furpile!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

I would probably start dancing too i don't see why not.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I would probably start dancing too i don't see why not.


Good on ya'!
I think I will add they have a portable stereo on hand.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I would say bring it on let's party like the animals we are!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2010)

Wake up in the morning with a head like 'what you done?", this used to be the life, but I don't need another one, you like cutting up and carrying on you wear them gowns.
So how come I feel so lonely when you're up getting down?
So I'll play along when I hear that song, I'm gonna be the one that gets it right, you'd better know when you're swinging 'round the room, looks like magic's only ours tonight.
But I don't feel like dancing.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Well wait, are they doing it for the attention of other people or just to have fun and not care what other people think?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> Well, I would say bring it on let's party like the animals we are!


Wooo! Hooray for random street dancing!
It would probably end up with something sexual in the end.
Hopefully... just kidding.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Well wait, are they doing it for the attention of other people or just to have fun and not care what other people think?


Just, because they feel like it.
I would do something like that, only I would be wearing a fancy gown,
walking down the street singing at people, with a camera man of course.


----------



## Bando (Mar 5, 2010)

If they were grinding me, I would keep walking.

Normal random dancing however, I would dance. But if they have sucky music I shall not dance xP


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> If they were grinding me, I would keep walking.
> 
> Normal random dancing however, I would dance. But if they have sucky music I shall not dance xP


Well they are pretty much dancing randomly,
just throwing some grinds in,
along with their awesomeness,
and the music is whatever music you want it to be, magical furry stereo


----------



## Bando (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess it's dancing time then.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What if they followed you =O


 
well then, I wonder how well a fursuiter can fight :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> well then, I wonder how well a fursuiter can fight :3


 Why not just dance with them.
That is all they want.
Hopefully...
-suspense-


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If a random furry kid (boy, or girl) Ran up to you on the street,
> full fur suit, and started dancing,
> like bumping, and grinding,
> I think I would start dancing with them,
> ...





EdieFantabulous said:


> started dancing,
> like bumping, and grinding,





EdieFantabulous said:


> bumping, and grinding





EdieFantabulous said:


> bumping, and grinding





EdieFantabulous said:


> bumping, and grinding




CLUBBIN

That's what I would do.


----------



## Bando (Mar 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> CLUBBIN
> 
> That's what I would do.



My music would make this perfect. Care if I join? :3


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My music would make this perfect. Care if I join? :3




Send over your resume and we'll see.


----------



## Thou Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know. I tend to find mascot-style suits really kind of creepy. They move wrong, their expressions are fixed, you know? So someone wearing something like that, approaching me out of the blue, would get my ears back and my hackles up.

If someone's wearing a less enveloping getup that still makes them look (a) human enough not to be creepy and (b) inhuman enough to be interesting, and comes toward me, sets down a portable stereo and starts dancing... well, I can't dance worth a damn, so I'd probably try to find something to drum on or drum with to match the beat of the music and the dance moves.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why not just dance with them.
> That is all they want.
> Hopefully...
> -suspense-


 
Naw I'm not one to draw attention to myself and I'm not one really into fursuits, some can look cool but most of them sorta creep me out :|


----------



## Bando (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw I'm not one to draw attention to myself and I'm not one really into fursuits, some can look cool but most of them sorta creep me out :|



I'm not into suits either, a lot look creepy. But he did say that they're playing music you like, so...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

I wouldn't care if they were wearing a fursuit or not or if it was music i liked if i was in the mood i would just fucking dance with him/her and not give a shit about anything sometimes it's nice to do that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw I'm not one to draw attention to myself and I'm not one really into fursuits, some can look cool but most of them sorta creep me out :|


Yeah, I would use make up if I were to make a fur suit,
mascot costumes are somewhat boring, and yeah, can be creepy,
but if they were dancing why not, WOOOOO! lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, I would use make up if I were to make a fur suit,
> mascot costumes are somewhat boring, and yeah, can be creepy,
> but if they were dancing why not, WOOOOO! lol


 
I can't dance that well :V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

Be amazed that anyone would have the gall to walk up to a strange girl and start bumping and grinding on her just like that. :V

Then again, we are talking about furries...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can't dance that well :V


Nor can I, I can't dance, just do some random crap, and hope it looks good. lol


BlueberriHusky said:


> Be amazed that anyone would have the gall to walk up to a strange girl and start bumping and grinding on her just like that. :V
> 
> Then again, we are talking about furries...


I do that to people O_O
I do it to people around school, and in a pizzaria.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd dance, and I'd probably get the urge to take the head of their fursuit off. I want to know who I'm dancing for. I don't dance for just anyone, you know.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd dance, and I'd probably get the urge to take the head of their fursuit off. I want to know who I'm dancing for. I don't dance for just anyone, you know.


I would be fine with just anyone, it would be exciting.
Uhn tiss, uhn tiss, uhn tiss.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do that to people O_O
> I do it to people around school, and in a pizzaria.



Creepy. Around here people don't like it when strangers touch their pelvis/butt with their own pelvis/butt without consent.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 5, 2010)

Wait... is this if they ran up and did it specifically to/for you, or if you just happened across a dancing fur? 

In the first case: "Um... can I... help you??" 

Second: Stare. Shake head. Walk away.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Creepy. Around here people don't like it when strangers touch their pelvis/butt with their own pelvis/butt without consent.


Well around here, people do not like that either,
but that doesn't stop me, most of the people know who I am,
just they do not hang out with me.


Unsilenced said:


> Wait... is this if they ran up and did it specifically to/for you, or if you just happened across a dancing fur?
> 
> In the first case: "Um... can I... help you??"
> 
> Second: Stare. Shake head. Walk away.


Yeah, I would stare at them for a little while,
then I would be like, "Meh, what the hell?"
unh tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> well then, I wonder how well a fursuiter can fight :3


 
I fucking lold hard.


I guess I would dance with them, as long as they don't actually touch me, then they're gettin hit in the fuckin face/mask.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> I fucking lold hard.
> 
> 
> I guess I would dance with them, as long as they don't actually touch me, then they're gettin hit in the fuckin face/mask.


Everybody is so violent O_O


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Everybody is so violent O_O


 
No, I just dont want some random weirdo touching me.



Brb, punching babies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Everybody is so violent O_O


If only I can post that damn pic of kenpachi bleeding all over the place with the title and phrase being this:

Violence:
"If its not solving all your problems you are simply not using enough"

Truer words have never been spoken until now 

Also I'm not one with having random strangers touching me no matter how they look :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> No, I just dont want some random weirdo touching me.
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, punching babies.


Fair enough,

You better eat those babies, or Mecha-Jesus will get them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> You better eat those babies, or Mecha-Jesus will get them.


 You mean pirate, cyborg, ninja Jesus :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 5, 2010)

I might dance as long as there not touching me either. Depend on my mood day and what not


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You mean pirate, cyborg, ninja Jesus :V


or maybe Mecha-Cow The Destroyer of Breakfast.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> You better eat those babies, or Mecha-Jesus will get them.


 
I will. :V



south syde dobe said:


> If only I can post that damn pic of kenpachi bleeding all over the place with the title and phrase being this:
> 
> Violence:
> "If its not solving all your problems you are simply not using enough"
> ...


 
I agree, why would I want someone I have never met rubbing up on my sac?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> I agree, why would I want someone I have never met rubbing up on my sac?


Yeah, and they see it as "why not?"
Also violence never really solves anything,
it is just a more fun, and direct approach.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, and they see it as "why not?"
> Also violence never really solves anything,
> it is just a more fun, and direct approach.


 
Maybe whats publicly accepted is different up there, down here most people don't really like their personal space to be invaded in such a way :\
Also if someone is going to run up and touch me and I can't see their face I'll probably punch them and not think twice about it, at least I'll know who's messing with me like a friend or something

Also just cause I'm in the fandom it doesn't mean I'll go hug random people and vice versa, I don't even like being touched by almost no one to begin with, it makes me feel very uncomfortable :[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Maybe whats publicly accepted is different up there, down here most people don't really like their personal space to be invaded in such a way :\
> Also if someone is going to run up and touch me and I can't see their face I'll probably punch them and not think twice about it, at least I'll know who's messing with me like a friend or something
> 
> Also just cause I'm in the fandom it doesn't mean I'll go hug random people and vice versa, I don't even like being touched by almost no one to begin with, it makes me feel very uncomfortable :[


I wouldn't go and hug random people O_O
I would dance with random people, but I prefer singing and walking down the street,
and singing at random people is good too,
but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wouldn't go and hug random people O_O
> I would dance with random people, but I prefer singing and walking down the street,
> and singing at random people is good too,
> but hey, whatever floats your boat.


 
Hmm dancing with them isn't that bad as long as they don't get all in my face or feeling on me :\

Still believe it or not I'm a bit more reserved IRL so the chance of me dancing with others around is slim to none lol XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm dancing with them isn't that bad as long as they don't get all in my face or feeling on me :\
> 
> Still believe it or not I'm a bit more reserved IRL so the chance of me dancing with others around is slim to none lol XD


I am pretty well the same in real life.
Strange, awkward, boring, random.
I tend not to dance seriously. I never dance seriously.
I just do whatever comes to mind, but most people are not open like I am.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am pretty well the same in real life.
> Strange, awkward, boring, random.
> I tend not to dance seriously. I never dance seriously.
> I just do whatever comes to mind, but most people are not open like I am.


 lol thats cool, you are more open than I would ever be so I doubt your as boring as you make yourself out to be x3

I'm not one to hide in the corners all day and if there is something social then I'll come and join in though I try not to make myself the center of attention, other than that I keep to myself unless I got friends around and then I'll be spontaneous and random ^^;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol thats cool, you are more open than I would ever be so I doubt your as boring as you make yourself out to be x3
> 
> I'm not one to hide in the corners all day and if there is something social then I'll come and join in though I try not to make myself the center of attention, other than that I keep to myself unless I got friends around and then I'll be spontaneous and random ^^;


When friends are about... We can get scary.
I doubt that I am exciting as you think, since really I am bored all the time, therefore I am boring.
I like to hide in corners, they are nice. I like to be the attention whore sometimes, but not often, I just do whatever my little heart desires.
If that means slapping a kid in the face, then I will slap a kid in the face.
It can be pretty fun being open to anything, everybody should try it. I think. That is just me though O_O


----------



## Charrio (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd offer him porn commissions since it would be a easy sale, heh


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Honestly, my comfort zone is about arm's length away from my body.  It really doesn't matter who you are, how attractive you are, furry or not; if I don't know you and you start bumping and grinding against me, you're getting a stiff-arm to the face.  :3  No warning at all before hand, just *BAP*, and you're out of my range.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd deck them. I don't like to be touched unless 1) I know you 2) I gave you permission

Plus... I have problems with ANYTHING that can be considered sexual harassment. -_-


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn right, spoken like a true Twat Waffle.

...and I mean that as an observational compliment.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

squiddysquiddysquiddy said:


> Damn right, spoken like a true Twat Waffle.
> 
> ...and I mean that as an observational compliment.



lol
thanks I guess lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

Tell them to kneel down....and perform a street execution.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Depends how I'd feel at the time. If I was happy, I'd probably dance too. If not, I'd probably just ignore them.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 5, 2010)

There is a reason I have a switch blade.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If a random furry kid (boy, or girl) Ran up to you on the street,
> full fur suit, and started dancing,
> like bumping, and grinding,


  Grandpa's off his meds again.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I'd deck them. I don't like to be touched unless 1) I know you 2) I gave you permission
> 
> Plus... I have problems with ANYTHING that can be considered sexual harassment. -_-


 
I like you.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 5, 2010)

If the person is an adult or upper teen (18-19) I would ignore them, especially if I don't know who is in the suit. I would shove them away if they persisted and/or followed me, if they continued after giving verbal warnings to stop.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> I like you.



ok then Oo


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

If they were in my comfort zone, I'd push them aside. if they continued, I'd spray the eyes/mouth with mace.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> ok then Oo


 
I'm just saying, most girls wont stand up for themselves.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm just saying, most girls wont stand up for themselves.


I'm not most girls XD
If I don't like it, you'll know it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

You are all just violent.
What if it were just dancing, and not grinding on you? O_O


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You are all just violent.
> What if it were just dancing, and not grinding on you? O_O


maybe just maybe if i was in a good mood


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

See, I'm not as nice as most of you here. If the guy persisted after a verbal warning/shove off, I'd just knee him in the groin and leave him on the sidewalk like the trash he is.  

(though normally trash goes in the garbage)

It's really not cute, fun, spontaneous, etc, it's just rude and creepy. Dancing without forcing your way into a stranger's personal space would be, though.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You are all just violent.
> What if it were just dancing, and not grinding on you? O_O


Ignore them?  Possibly crack a few jokes?

I mean, it's what I'd do if I saw someone running down the street in a guard get-up saying "STOP RIGHT THERE, CRIMINAL SCUM!"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If a random furry kid (boy, or girl) Ran up to you on the street,
> full fur suit, and started dancing,
> like bumping, and grinding,
> I think I would start dancing with them,
> ...



Run away.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Run away.


I like this one.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 5, 2010)

if i wasnt in a good mood i could use this hehe ^^
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/729/pict0001bv.jpg
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4087/pict0002fy.jpg


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

I would think it's a prank at first, ask them what the heck they're doing, and either run away and call the police or do them, depending on what they say.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You are all just violent.
> What if it were just dancing, and not grinding on you? O_O



Well that makes it different.  If he/she were just dancing around like more of a mascot and less of someone who's trying to hump my leg, then I'd treat them as such.  Laugh a little, then move on.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

If they were just dancing, laugh at them for being a freak and walk away.

If they were "bumping and grinding" like you said in the OP, I would punch them in the damn face and then walk away.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont take kindly to random people coming up to me.  I would tell him/her to back up.  If they dont listen and continue harrasing me i carry a big knife that i will use.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll walk to that rooftop, take my nice rifle, and give the kid a lesson about how to use perverted animal penis brains. In the lesson he/she will experience a bullet to the brain.
With FMJ to gather spectators.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2010)

Honestly, I would take a step back, give em a high five or depending on the specific situation give em a hug then continue on unless they followed me...then I'd know they're a bit more friendly than the average random running rambunctious fur and possibly get a bit rowdy myself.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Honestly, I would take a step back, give em a high five or depending on the specific situation give em a hug then continue on unless they followed me...then I'd know they're a bit more friendly than the average random running rambunctious fur and possibly get a bit rowdy myself.


 
I am totally not surprised by your answer :\


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Honestly, I would take a step back, give em a high five or depending on the specific situation give em a hug then continue on unless they followed me...then I'd know they're a bit more friendly than the average random running rambunctious fur and possibly get a bit rowdy myself.


 if im ever in PA i want you to stay at least 100 yards away from me at all times. o_o


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

mace


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> if im ever in PA i want you to stay at least 100 yards away from me at all times. o_o


You're never safe from furries. :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am totally not surprised by your answer :\


this


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're never safe from furries. :3


 o god.... im gunna get butt-raped by scotty when i go there! 0_0


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2010)

But I'm not a rapist....I wouldn't do such a thing to a fellow unwilling furry, I'm nice ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I'm not a rapist....I wouldn't do such a thing to a fellow unwilling furry, I'm nice ^_^


 0_0 ok... but you will not be within arms reach of me.... you live in Pittsburg dont u? im gonna go to an anime con there durring the summer. ^^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're never safe from furries. :3


I'm pretty sure I am 100% safe from furries at the moment.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure I am 100% safe from furries at the moment.


 look out! behind you! 0_0


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure I am 100% safe from furries at the moment.


What, you have no animals to draw 'em like a magnet?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> What, you have no animals to draw 'em like a magnet?


I have 8 dogs and a ferret, so yes I do.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have 8 dogs and a ferret, so yes I do.


 And have you ever done "anything odd" to these pets?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> mace


dildo in face


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure I am 100% safe from furries at the moment.


Sure, physically.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sure, physically.


not even. they have found a way to rape him over the internet. stick your dick in the CD drive and it comes out of his. 0_0


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not even. they have found a way to rape him over the internet. stick your dick in the CD drive and it comes out of his. 0_0


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


>


 i know.....   o______o   creepy aint it?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know.....   o______o   creepy aint it?


That doesn't even...make any sense. O_O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That doesn't even...make any sense. O_O


 it doesnt have to!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it doesnt have to!


Oh yeah, I forgot... ^_^


----------



## Kolbe (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have 8 dogs and a ferret, so yes I do.


Oh cute, what color is the ferret? I want one so bad, lol.

Um, I'd probably brofist the guy xD


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 5, 2010)

Cover said furry with projectile vomits.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sure, physically.


How else would they get to me? Internet mind control or something?



Kolbe said:


> Oh cute, what color is the ferret? I want one so bad, lol.
> 
> Um, I'd probably brofist the guy xD



white, black, and brown


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How else would they get to me? Internet mind control or something?


You never know. O_O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How else would they get to me? Internet mind control or something?


 id be careful saying that.... it exists!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> id be careful saying that.... it exists!


No, I am 100% safe from furries, that guy who said otherwise is a filthy liar!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How else would they get to me? Internet mind control or something?


You'll see in a few years, as you type in your fursuit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I am 100% safe from furries, that guy who said otherwise is a filthy liar!


 Did you read how they get u with the CD drive? your not safe.... ever.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'll see in a few years, as you type in your fursuit.


They all say that, I still think fursuits are goofy and retarded


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They all say that, I still think fursuits are goofy and retarded


 how could you say that?  you love your fursuit!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how could you say that?  you love your fursuit!


Your lies won't work on me. The internet has hardened me!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They all say that, I still think fursuits are goofy and retarded


The more it's drilled in your brain, the more it'll sink in. By sticking around these forums you're slowly falling deeper in, the changes hardly noticeable.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The more it's drilled in your brain, the more it'll sink in. By sticking around these forums you're slowly falling deeper in, the changes hardly noticeable.


Nope, I'm not easily corrupted. You'll never get me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your lies won't work on me. The internet has* hardened* me!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! of course it has!  and they arent lies!   ive seen your fox suit! 



SirRob said:


> The more it's drilled in your brain, the more it'll sink in. By sticking around these forums you're slowly falling deeper in, the changes hardly noticeable.


 mind control!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, I'm not easily corrupted. You'll never get me.


Hee hee, that's what they all say. <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hee hee, that's what they all say. <3


Then I challenge you, go on and try getting me to the dark side, it'll never work.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then I challenge you, go on and try getting me to the dark side, it'll never work.


 Come to the dark side! ...we have cookies!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then I challenge you, go on and try getting me to the dark side, it'll never work.


It takes time to nuture young cubs... It could take years before you become a full grown furry. But I will be patient, dear, so don't worry...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It takes time to nuture young cubs... It could take years before you become a full grown furry. But I will be patient, dear, so don't worry...


I've been in this shithole of a fandom for a few years now, they said I'd be gay by now. They were wrong. They said I'd be RP yiffing. Wrong again. You'll never get me damnit!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've been in this shithole of a fandom for a few years now, they said I'd be gay by now. They were wrong. They said I'd be RP yiffing. Wrong again. You'll never get me damnit!


 ..... you do rp yiff though.... ive seen ppls quotes and heard what ppl say about u....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've been in this shithole of a fandom for a few years now, they said I'd be gay by now. They were wrong. They said I'd be RP yiffing. Wrong again. You'll never get me damnit!


Gay? No, that's not something you can change. 
Hm... it looks like I need a girl furry here to help with this whole process.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gay? No, that's not something you can change.
> Hm... it looks like I need a girl furry here to help with this whole process.


Your use of a seductress is amusing, yet futile.



Usarise said:


> ..... you do rp yiff though.... ive seen ppls quotes and heard what ppl say about u....



It was all sarcasm my dear friend. I actually think RL yiffing is pretty pointless and creepy.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was all sarcasm my dear friend. I actually think RL yiffing is *pretty messed up* and *wrong*.


 fix'd.

you need to be more obvious with ur sarcasm then :/ and not take it so far....


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd.
> 
> you need to be more obvious with ur sarcasm then :/ and not take it so far....


 

Why? I think it's funny.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> Why? I think it's funny.


 RL yiffing or his sarcasm? 0.o
if yiffing then DIE YIFF LOVER!
if sarcasm then w/e i think he could tone it down a bit and make it a lil more obvious... id put him in the same category as the ppl who watch porn all day with the way he acts...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> RL yiffing or his sarcasm? 0.o
> if yiffing then DIE YIFF LOVER!
> if sarcasm then w/e i think he could tone it down a bit and make it a lil more obvious... id put him in the same category as the ppl who watch porn all day with the way he acts...


No, I'm actually not a pervert >_>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm actually not a pervert >_>


 oh course your not. /end sarcasm


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh course your not. /end sarcasm


Wrong you're lololololol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong you're lololololol


 prove it then! prove you are not a perv and a furfag!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> prove it then! prove you are not a perv and a furfag!


real women > furry women


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> real women > furry women


 ok... ill believe you... FOR NOW!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok... ill believe you... FOR NOW!


No seriously I'm not a stereotypical perverted furfag.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> real women > furry women


You only said real women, what about drawn women?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd.
> 
> you need to be more obvious with ur sarcasm then :/ and not take it so far....


Sarcasm is all about subtlety though, dearie. Didn't you know?



Heckler & Koch said:


> No seriously I'm not a stereotypical perverted furfag.


If that were true you wouldn't be so defensive. <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No seriously I'm not a stereotypical perverted furfag.


ok then >.>  your just as much of a furfag as me then.



Attaman said:


> You only said real women, what about drawn women?


 hentai? 0.o  its ok...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You only said real women, what about drawn women?


Why bother looking at drawn women when you can find porn vids of real women for free?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why bother looking at drawn women when you can find porn vids of real women for free?


 yup.  Slutload.com FTW then.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why bother looking at drawn women when you can find porn vids of real women for free?


Oh? I thought you said you weren't a pervert?

If that's a lie, what else have you been lying about, hmm?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? I thought you said you weren't a pervert?
> 
> If that's a lie, what else have you been lying about, hmm?


 he is really a 14 year old girl named Britany


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? I thought you said you weren't a pervert?
> 
> If that's a lie, what else have you been lying about, hmm?


Looking at porn doesn't make you a pervert, unless you do it a lot.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Looking at porn doesn't make you a pervert, unless you do it a lot.


How often do you look at it?[/extreme personal space invasion]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How often do you look at it?[/extreme personal space invasion]


A few times a week, sometimes longer.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A few times a week, sometimes longer.


And you don't consider that a lot.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

ARE YOU HITTING ON ME.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A few times a week, sometimes longer.


Every Sunday. It feels good to screw up the holy day.



HarleyParanoia said:


> ARE YOU HITTING ON ME.


 HOLY FUCKING SANTA SHIT ITS YOU!!!!1!!   EVERYONE HIDE THEIR ASSES!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And you don't consider that a lot.


No, that's normal for an 18 year old.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And you don't consider that a lot.



i look at it three to four times a day.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, that's normal for an 18 year old.


I guess I'm normal then. (8 Let's be normal together. <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, that's normal for an 18 year old.


it is? 0.o  ok then :/



HarleyParanoia said:


> i look at it three to four times a day.


 well your harley. that wouldnt surprise me.



SirRob said:


> I guess I'm normal then. (8 Let's be normal together. <3


 yay! normallity!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I guess I'm normal then. (8 Let's be normal together. <3


k lets yiff then


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k lets yiff then


 or we could just watch the nice dance... 0.o


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT I HATE THAT THING


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k lets yiff then


You'll need to give me your AIM address, we're not allowed to do it here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMNIT I HATE THAT THING


 HAVE ANOTHER ONE THEN! CUZ ITS THAT GOOD!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'll need to give me your AIM address, we're not allowed to do it here.


we can use PMs!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> we can use PMs!


Oh, you dirty fox. ;D Okay, I'll start us off.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, you dirty fox. ;D Okay, I'll start us off.


 you guys is sick!
H&K is a liar!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, you dirty fox. ;D Okay, I'll start us off.


Sounds hot, I'll be waiting...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you guys is sick!
> H&K is a liar!



...or is he?


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If a random furry kid (boy, or girl) Ran up to you on the street,
> full fur suit, and started dancing,
> like bumping, and grinding,
> .


Honestly i'd just punch the guy and/or walk away


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No seriously I'm not a stereotypical perverted furfag.


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I've been in this shithole of a fandom for a few years now, they said I'd be gay by now. They were wrong. They said I'd be RP yiffing. Wrong again. You'll never get me damnit!


 


Tommy said:


> ...or is he?


 uhhhh yeah i think he might be >.>


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HAVE ANOTHER ONE THEN! CUZ ITS THAT GOOD!


i fucking love those


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i fucking love those


 same   i noticed your the EFS..... YUMMY MINCE/MENCHI/MENSE FOR DINNER!


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same   i noticed your the EFS..... YUMMY MINCE/MENCHI/MENSE FOR DINNER!


Did you just recognize my avatar?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Did you just recognize my avatar?


 yup ^^ i love Excel Saga!  i have all the mangas and ive seen the whole anime!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

damn weeabos.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> damn weeabos.


 so what furfag?  Anime FTW


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

If I were manlier, I would swiftly punch them in the crotch.
But since I'm a fag, when this happens, I usually end up at the bottom of a furpile.

_*Shudder*_


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

^ Oh boy what a wonderful forum name.




Usarise said:


> so what furfag?  Anime FTW


I hate anime. >=[

Also I still have not gotten a PM yet WTF


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> If I were manlier, I would swiftly punch them in the crotch.
> But since I'm a fag, when this happens, I usually end up at the bottom of a furpile.
> 
> _*Shudder*_


lol you dont have the balls to hit ME there.  If you knew what i looked like you might now come with a few yards of me :/



Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ Oh boy what a wonderful forum name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know.  Slut is such a good name....
why hate anime?  just wondering....

the PM isnt comming.... he lied.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol you dont have the balls to hit ME there.  If you knew what i looked like you might now come with a few yards of me :/
> 
> 
> lol i know.  Slut is such a good name....
> ...


I just don't like it. I did when I was like 13 though...


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just don't like it. I did when I was like 13 though...


So you grew out of being a weeaboo, and straight into furfagdom?
And yeah, this username is simply my FA username, so why not in the forums, too?

_Ohohoho._


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just don't like it. I did when I was like 13 though...


 eh watch some ones like:

Gantz
Hellsing
Berserk
Claymore
Black Lagoon
Higurashi no koro naku ni
theyre all REALLY good.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

^ No thanks.



Slut said:


> So you grew out of being a weeaboo, and straight into furfagdom?
> And yeah, this username is simply my FA username, so why not in the forums, too?
> 
> _Ohohoho._


No, I was normal for about 4 or 5 years in between. Also are you actually a slut?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ No thanks.
> 
> 
> No, I was normal for about 4 or 5 years in between. Also are you actually a slut?


 aww why not?   theyre all seinen! ...i think....    so maybe itll be enough to enterain you! and the stories for all of them are pretty deep! (except for hellsing which is mindless gore and death)


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I was normal for about 4 or 5 years in between. Also are you actually a slut?


"Normal," love that.


_And..._

A slut is a person who has taken control of their sexuality and has sex with whomever they choose, regardless
of religious or social pressures or conventions to conform to a straight-laced monogamous lifestyle committed to one
partner for life. The term has been "taken back" to express the rejection of the concept that government, society,
or religion may judge or control one's personal liberties, and the right to control one's own sexuality.

_Taken from the book 'The Ethical Slut'_


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I still have not gotten a PM yet WTF


Aww... Don't be embarrassed hun, no need to hide our fun!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> "Normal," love that.
> 
> 
> _And..._
> ...


 yeah.... no.  slut means that you sleep around with any man or woman who comes on to you and you dress like trash.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> "Normal," love that.
> 
> 
> _And..._
> ...


Will you have sex with me? I'll have sex with you.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

i fucking hate anime



Usarise said:


> yeah.... no.  Harleyparanoia means that you sleep around with any man or woman who comes on to you and you dress like trash.



yea


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i fucking *love* anime


 fix'd for ya harley.
i bet you LOVE hentai, HC yaoi, and Lolicons!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd for ya harley.
> i bet you LOVE hentai, HC yaoi, and Lolicons!



i definitely don't like any drawn human porn. i hate hentai, yaoi, loli, shota, bukkake, everything japanese drawn. i HATE anime.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i definitely don't like any drawn human porn. i hate hentai, yaoi, loli, shota, bukkake, everything japanese drawn. i HATE anime.


I think I love you


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd pull out my two guns...shoot it, and then nom its soul...


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup ^^ i love Excel Saga!  i have all the mangas and ive seen the whole anime!


shock!!

i'm in love with you, lets yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i definitely don't like any drawn human porn. i hate hentai, yaoi, loli, shota, bukkake, everything japanese drawn. i HATE anime.


 remember you are human.... to some extend... 0_0



footfoe said:


> shock!!
> 
> i'm in love with you, lets yiff.


no.... i dont think so >.>  i dislike yiff and im not gay...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I love you



i know hon, i know. you let me cum in you. <3



Usarise said:


> remember you are human.... to some extend... 0_0



i know i am, and i like REAL human porn, and i like anthro porn, but i don't like DRAWN human porn, specifically japanese. why? because they're always skinny little fag-boys with no body hair and swooped little flat-ironed bangs and big ol' eyes...i wanna see truckers. long haired, hairy, nasty, smoking, hunting, swamp-dwelling REDNECKS.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i know hon, i know. you let me cum in you. <3
> 
> 
> 
> i know i am, and i like REAL human porn, and i like anthro porn, but i don't like DRAWN human porn, specifically japanese. why? because they're always skinny little fag-boys with no body hair and swooped little flat-ironed bangs and big ol' eyes...i wanna see truckers. long haired, hairy, nasty, smoking, hunting, swamp-dwelling REDNECKS.


You can cum in me whenever you want.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can cum in me whenever you want.



mmm...you better believe i can <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i definitely don't like any drawn human porn. i hate hentai, yaoi, loli, shota, bukkake, everything japanese drawn. i HATE anime.


 


HarleyParanoia said:


> i know hon, i know. you let me cum in you. <3
> 
> 
> 
> i know i am, and i like REAL human porn, and i like anthro porn, but i don't like DRAWN human porn, specifically japanese. why? because they're always skinny little fag-boys with no body hair and swooped little flat-ironed bangs and big ol' eyes...i wanna see truckers. long haired, hairy, nasty, smoking, hunting, swamp-dwelling REDNECKS.


the Japanese rock.  you just dont know it.  Rednecks are only good for jokes.



Heckler & Koch said:


> You can cum in me whenever you want.


 faggot... no.  FurFag.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> mmm...you better believe i can <3


Oh god I want you now. Right now.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> the Japanese rock.  you just dont know it.  Rednecks are only good for jokes.
> 
> faggot... no.  FurFag.



lol, okay. i hate the japanese culture and their anime. (not their traditional art or them as people though). rednecks are fucking hot, as are truckers, alley rats, drug addicts, crazies...fffff <3

he's MY faggot, thank you very much



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god I want you now. Right now.



hit me up on aim, it's mating season <333


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> remember you are human.... to some extend... 0_0
> 
> 
> no.... i dont think so >.>  i dislike yiff and im not gay...


Neither am i, thats even more reason to yiff


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol, okay. i hate the japanese culture and their anime. (not their traditional art or them as people though). rednecks are fucking hot, as are truckers, alley rats, drug addicts, crazies...fffff <3
> 
> he's MY faggot, thank you very much


The culture is awesome. i loved reading about the Feudal era. and they make the coolest shit those japanese.... 

uh YOUR faggot? i dont think so. his soul belongs to me.



footfoe said:


> Neither am i, thats even more reason to yiff


 0_0  of course it is.... now please go shove a dildo up your ass so far it comes out your throat.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The culture is awesome.  i loved reading about the Feudal era.  and they make the coolest shit those japanese....
> 
> uh YOUR faggot? i dont think so. his soul belongs to me.



i hate hate hate hate hate the japanese culture. it's all about weeaboos and kawaii ^____^ and FUCK OFF JAPAN. >:C i prefer western animation anyway, US made (emphasis on MADE) the best cartoons.

you can have his soul, i get his body.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The culture is awesome. i loved reading about the Feudal era. and they make the coolest shit those japanese....
> 
> uh YOUR faggot? i dont think so. his soul belongs to me.
> 
> ...


The japanese were horrible at designing weapons. Even in WW2.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i hate hate hate hate hate the japanese culture. it's all about weeaboos and kawaii ^____^ and FUCK OFF JAPAN. >:C i prefer western animation anyway, US made (emphasis on MADE) the best cartoons.
> 
> you can have his soul, i get his body.


Hate the weaboos, not the country.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i hate hate hate hate hate the japanese culture. it's all about weeaboos and kawaii ^____^ and FUCK OFF JAPAN. >:C i prefer western animation anyway, US made (emphasis on MADE) the best cartoons.
> 
> you can have his soul, i get his body.


well then >.>  japan still has suits that make ppl 30x as strong and can kick your ass any time they want....

and fine u get the body.   youll kill him eventually and then he's my slave.



Heckler & Koch said:


> The japanese were horrible at designing weapons. Even in WW2.


ill give u that one.... 



SirRob said:


> Hate the weaboos, not the country.


why does everyone hate weaboos?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well then >.>  japan still has suits that make ppl 30x as strong and can kick your ass any time they want....
> 
> and fine u get the body.   youll kill him eventually and then he's my slave.
> 
> ...


Weeabos are worse than furries.

There I said it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hate the weaboos, not the country.



i don't. japan as a country and as a population is fine with me.



Usarise said:


> well then >.>  japan still has suits that make ppl 30x as strong and can kick your ass any time they want....



you know i could make an atomic bomb joke right now but i'm not gonna. just sayin'...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why does everyone hate weaboos?


I don't. I am one. I'm just saying you shouldn't hate something because it has annoying fans; you should just hate the fans.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why does everyone hate weaboos?



I don't hate them, I just think they're annoying.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Weeabos are worse than furries.
> 
> There I said it.


 no.  nothing can be worse then furries.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no.  nothing can be worse then furries.


Zoophiles.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no.  nothing can be worse then furries.



you missed my post proving japanese are not stronger...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Zoophiles.


they are very similar, hell I'd say a good chunk of furries are zoophiles.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> they are very similar, hell I'd say a good chunk of furries are zoophiles.


They're still a step down from furries.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you missed my post proving japanese are not stronger...


 sorry bout that >.>
go ahead make an atom bomb joke. ill laugh.



Heckler & Koch said:


> they are very similar, hell I'd say a good chunk of furries are zoophiles.


 yeah... >.>  a lot of em are also plushies, pedos, and necros.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sorry bout that >.>
> go ahead make an atom bomb joke. ill laugh.
> 
> 
> yeah... >.>  a lot of em are also plushies, pedos, and necros.


thus furries are fucked up. I really wish furries would drop the whole fetish bullshit. It pisses me off and makes me wonder why I associate with other furries sometimes since I'm not a sexual deviant seeking acceptance.


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Weeabos are worse than furries.
> 
> There I said it.


Weeaboos give otakus a bad name : (


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> thus furries are fucked up. I really wish furries would drop the whole fetish bullshit. It pisses me off and makes me wonder why I associate with other furries sometimes since I'm not a sexual deviant seeking acceptance.


you sure about that?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a sexual deviant seeking acceptance.



i am :C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i am :C


 you sure aint seekin acceptance though :/


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> thus furries are fucked up. I really wish furries would drop the whole fetish bullshit. It pisses me off and makes me wonder why I associate with other furries sometimes since I'm not a sexual deviant seeking acceptance.


Yes, the fact that you're here really is an enigma.
Also, do you really believe fetishes are something you can really come out of? I mean, the first time I ever felt something was when I read a TF story.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you sure aint seekin acceptance though :/



i actually am. :C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i actually am. :C


oh. :/ well er...  then stop being a perv all the time..... that usually makes ppl like u more....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i actually am. :C


*I* accept you. *Cue sappy music*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh. :/ well er...  then stop being a perv all the time..... that usually makes ppl like u more....



i'm not gonna be someone i'm not though



SirRob said:


> *I* accept you. *Cue sappy music*



i-i love you :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Zoophiles.


Nopenopenopenope there are many worser kinds:
Relligion fags
Otherkins
More spiritfags
Wannabe namaste
Hippies.
Hippies.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i-i love you :3


I... love you too... 
I want to be with you... forever... *dramatic hug*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm not gonna be someone i'm not though


eh i am all the time. i get bored with myself so i change it up every once in a while 

well then just be yourself but dont come on to strong to people.... then when u know them real well you can be a perv.



CynicalCirno said:


> Nopenopenopenope there are many worser kinds:
> Relligion fags
> Otherkins
> More spiritfags
> ...


 
i take it you dont like hippies?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you sure about that?


Yes. I am 100% sure.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hippies.
> Hippies.



what the fuck is wrong with hippies? not PRO-WAR ENOUGH FER YEH?



SirRob said:


> I... love you too...
> I want to be with you... forever... *dramatic hug*



*hugs tight* well you have to let me sleep with you then...



Usarise said:


> eh i am all the time. i get bored with myself so i change it up every once in a while
> 
> well then just be yourself but dont come on to strong to people.... then when u know them real well you can be a perv.



that's putting up a front though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. I am 100% sure.


you were also 100% sure the furs couldnt rape u.....



HarleyParanoia said:


> that's putting up a front though.


 hmm well then idk what to do sry.    find open minded people?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *hugs tight* well you have to let me sleep with you then...


...
Okay. I'll be under the covers and you'll be over.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I... love you too...
> I want to be with you... forever... *dramatic hug*


What is this every place I go there is melodrama

Maybe because I wished for psychological paradox.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> Okay. I'll be under the covers and you'll be over.



inside youuu


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> inside youuu


I don't know whether to be disturbed or turned on. Oh, the woes of being a furry...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't know whether to be disturbed or turned on. Oh, the woes of being a furry...


 flip a coin. heads turned on. tails disturbed.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> flip a coin. heads turned on. tails disturbed.


I did... it landed on its side.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I did... it landed on its side.


 obviously god hates you.  do both then.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

*Me if the music is on then yes start I would dance.*


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0  of course it is.... now please go shove a dildo up your ass so far it comes out your throat.


Why are you being so mean? i just want to slowly convert you then suddenly break your heart!  WHATS THE PROBLEM!!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Why are you being so mean? i just want to slowly convert you then suddenly break your heart!  WHATS THE PROBLEM!!


You can break my heart anytime bby~ <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> inside youuu | r penis


That's what it/he/she meant. Origin unknown.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's what it/he/she meant. Origin unknown.



i go by "he", seeing as i don't have tits. male herm.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i go by "he", seeing as i don't have tits. male herm.


There is no such thing as male herm as herm are the only kind of people in the world that can either fuck themselves or masturbate with two hands. Or no hands.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

What would you _do_?
Do a barrel roll.

Sorry, I couldn't resist this lame joke.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There is no such thing as male herm as herm are the only kind of people in the world that can either fuck themselves or masturbate with two hands. Or no hands.



male herms are herms without breasts. you should google it sometime.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> male herms are herms without breasts. you should google it sometime.


This is actually something I'm curious about.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This is actually something I'm curious about.



go for it~ male herm, that's harley


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> male herms are herms without breasts. you should google it sometime.


No I am aftraid to get something like "HERMPORNSTAR". I guess there would be the same results if I searched your name.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah.... no. Slut means that you sleep around with any man or woman who comes on to you and you dress like trash.


Then you are the very reason I registered under such a term,
_it highlights ignorance._



SirRob said:


> Hate the weaboos, not the country.


_Hear, hear._
Otaku are very much frowned upon in Japan.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Then you are the very reason I registered under such a term,
> _it highlights ignorance._


 and you care about ignorance? your on the internet my friend.  Intelligence is dead and decaying.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No I am aftraid to get something like "HERMPORNSTAR". I guess there would be the same results if I searched your name.



okay so shut the fuck up.

jk ilu. <3



Slut said:


> Then you are the very reason I registered under such a term,
> _it highlights ignorance._



i think i might begin to like you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> _ignorance_


_is bliss._



HarleyParanoia said:


> okay so shut the fuck up.
> 
> jk ilu. <3
> 
> ...



Okay, checkpoint - got someone to say "ilu" on me. Wait, that's a male herm - END GAME. Also you like almost everyone that says something deep.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Intelligence is dead and decaying.


Are you embracing this fact? _Seems a sad fate._



CynicalCirno said:


> No I am aftraid to get something like "HERMPORNSTAR".


If you are a member of FA, you should be fairly accustomed to seeing most everything by now.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay, checkpoint - got someone to say "ilu" on me. Wait, that's a male herm - END GAME. Also you like almost everyone that says something deep.



not really, i like everyone on FAF. well, i think.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Are you embracing this fact? _Seems a sad fate._


i actually do embrace it.  stupid people are much easier to control than those who think.  



HarleyParanoia said:


> not really, i like everyone on FAF. well, i think.


 nope ^^ i bet u dont like me!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> not really, i like everyone on FAF. well, i think.


I see.
Once I questioned your thinking, but then you raped somebody and I forgot.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nope ^^ i bet u dont like me!



you can kinda be a dick to me sometimes, but i don't dislike you


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can kinda be a dick to me sometimes, but i don't dislike you


 eh im a dick to everyone ^^ equality my friend.  well nice to know im not disliked ^^ i dont dislike you either.  i just think your way too horny most of the time


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i just think your way too horny most of the time



half the time i am totally kidding though. so you never know if i am kidding or nottt.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> go for it~ male herm, that's harley


Guh, articles are way too smart soundin' foh mah brain tuh take een.


HarleyParanoia said:


> half the time i am totally kidding though. so you never know if i am kidding or nottt.


It is -so- fun doing that. Most of the time I get turned on anyway though.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i actually do embrace it.  stupid people are much easier to control than those who think.
> 
> 
> nope ^^ i bet u dont like me!



what crawled up your ass and died?

I would not dance. maybe a little bit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh im a *dick to everyone *^^ equality my friend.  well nice to know im not disliked ^^ i dont dislike you either.  i just think your way too horny most of the time


That means you share your penis on FAF.
CHOOSE YOUR WORDS.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> half the time i am totally kidding though. so you never know if i am kidding or nottt.


 lol i cant tell the dif   never take anything i say seriously though. *that goes for everyone*  im just a freshman in all honors classes and i have to maintain an A+ average or my parents get pissed.  i need to use the internet to act out 



lowkey said:


> what crawled up your ass and died?
> 
> I would not dance. maybe a little bit.


 a lot of stuff has crawled up my ass.  and a lot of things have come out of it.... most recently: bats.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I actually do embrace it. Stupid people are much easier to control than those who think.


Herding a bunch of retards would be simple, sure, put something shiny on the end of a stick,
but I would much rather live amongst the mentally sound than suffer through a life later resembling the movie, 'Idiocracy.'


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> *what crawled up your ass and died?*
> 
> I would not dance. maybe a little bit.



um definitely a term for rank ass gas...  Lmao


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Herding a bunch of retards would be easy sure, put something shiny on the end of a stick,
> but I would much rather live amongst the mentally sound than suffer through a life later resembling the movie, 'Idiocracy.'


 ahh i loved that movie.  ^^  Comedy Central FTW
and i cant rly take you very seriously anymore.  your a guy i noticed.  its dif for them to call themselves "slut"  
(go ahead call me sexist but you know its true)


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I can't really take you very seriously anymore. You're a guy, I noticed.  It's different for them to call themselves a, 'slut.'


Well, apparently you're both sexist *AND* stupid,
because I tried to describe to you the definition under which I based my views.

_I do apologize for making you think.
_

Oh, and I corrected your grammar because it makes you look like you not only embrace stupidity, but follow it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i cant rly take you very seriously anymore.  your a guy i noticed.  its dif for them to call themselves "slut"
> (go ahead call me sexist but you know its true)



how is that different? what the fuck are you getting at?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> How is that different? What the fuck are you getting at?


I think his first post explains it:



> *Hai I'm a noob!*
> 
> Err im not exactly sure what i should say here.....
> Hi I'm Usarise and i think anthro-art is cool?


_LULZ_


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Well, apparently you're both sexist *AND* stupid,
> because I tried to describe to you the definition under which I based my views.
> 
> _I do apologize for making you think._
> ...


Im so sorry i dont think the same way you do then. i dont like using perfect grammer on the internetz. oh and
Slut
*noun* 
1. a dirty, slovenly woman. 

2. an immoral or dissolute woman; prostitute
Courtesy of Dictionary.com



HarleyParanoia said:


> how is that different? what the fuck are you getting at?


 Look at the dictionary's definition.  that'll explain a bit.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im so sorry i dont think the same way you do then.  i dont like using perfect grammer on the internetz.  oh and



good thing you also missed this definition:

   1.

      A person, especially a woman, considered sexually promiscuous.

get it? especially, NOT ALWAYS.

get your spelling right too for fuck's sake.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FFF _FFF *FFF*_


I provided you with a lovely definition from a book that was founded on the very study of the word.
And considering you're too lazy to get a job, and to use grammar, ANYWHERE, I think we can conclude that you're too lazy to think past,

'hai. i lyke thingz. ur rong. bai.'

:3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good thing you also missed this definition:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


I get it not ALWAYS but most of the time the way things work is like this: Women act like sluts and its bad. Men act like sluts and will be called cool.



Slut said:


> I provided you with a lovely definition from a book that was founded on the very study of the word.
> And considering you're too lazy to get a job, and to use grammar, ANYWHERE, I think we can conclude that you're too lazy to think past,
> 
> 'hai. i lyke thingz. ur rong. bai.'
> ...


 kewl. well i guz ur totaly rite mon.  i shuld rly listn 2 u! /end sarcasm
Ok I actually do have a job in a family business.  Im still under the legal working age.  I never saw your definition?  Which book was it from?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> I provided you with a lovely definition from a book that was founded on the very study of the word.
> And considering you're too lazy to get a job, and to use grammar, ANYWHERE, I think we can conclude that you're too lazy to think past,
> 
> 'hai. i lyke thingz. ur rong. bai.'
> ...



you're my favorite poster of the week.



Usarise said:


> I get it not ALWAYS but most of the time the way things work is like this: Women act like sluts and its bad.  Men act like sluts and will be called cool.



awesome job trying to dance around that you were wrong. 
also, no, both men and women are viewed in positive and negative connotation. try to look into society sometime.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Men act like sluts and will be called cool.


Maybe it's this irony that I find fascinating, _hmm?_
I think you just gave it more meaning than Webster did, MY STARS!


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> go for it~ male herm, that's harley


as long as a vagina is involved, wait no a uterus is required too.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> as long as a vagina is involved, wait no a uterus is required too.



nah i don't have a uterus. :C i wish i did.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I don't have a uterus.


You could still attempt butt-babies...

T ^ T


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> You could still attempt butt-babies...
> 
> T ^ T



i have tried many a time :C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> You could still attempt butt-babies...
> 
> T ^ T


 -_- you go from arguing about stupidity to butt-babies..... I think i like you.  You are just as big a hypocrit as me.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I have tried many a time :C


Sweet merciless world!
Well, I still wish you the best of luck on your fantastic uterus adventures.

; A ;



Usarise said:


> You go from arguing about stupidity to butt-babies... I think I like you. You are just as big a hypocrite as me.


The difference between you and I is that I am joking,
and the things that come out of your mouth that you're serious about are nearly as abstract.

But that aside, I don't dislike anyone on the internet. We're all simply here to speak our minds.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- you go from arguing about stupidity to butt-babies..... I think i like you.  You are just as big a hypocrit as me.



because he's not being serious. quit being a fucking wanker.



Slut said:


> Sweet merciless world!
> Well, I still wish you the best of luck on your fantastic uterus adventures.
> 
> ; A ;



thank you...i-i...i need it :C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Well you could always try adoption if ya really want a kid ya know harley. or you could be the father i guess...



HarleyParanoia said:


> because he's not being serious. quit being a fucking wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you...i-i...i need it :C


 goddamn. this whole site is bipolar.  You can go from being happy and horny to pissed off and serious. :/


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well you could always try adoption if ya really want a kid ya know harley.  or you could be the father i guess...



i don't want to HAVE a kid, i just want to carry one, birth it and then give it away, like a surrogate mother.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I don't want to HAVE a kid, I just want to carry one, birth it and then give it away, like a surrogate mother.


You're interesting, _I like you._


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> You're interesting, _I like you._



interesting? i never hear that much. creepy, deviant, freaky, weird, but not interesting. thank you  i like you too


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't want to HAVE a kid, i just want to carry one, birth it and then give it away, like a surrogate mother.


 well GL with that then.  Im not sure how you could achieve that without a uterus but im sure you'll find a way!


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm not sure how you could achieve that without a uterus, but I am sure you'll find a way!


Anything's possible when you're a furry, besides racking up STD's of course.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

I LOVE this forum!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

i love all of you. only not in a platonic way.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Anything's possible when you're a furry, besides racking up STD's of course.


 thats because everyone already has all of them! ^^   
....actually i just thought of something that isnt possible as a furry.... Wearing a fursuit durring hunting season without dying.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wearing a fursuit durring hunting season, without dying...


Even if I knew it was a human in a suit, I'd probably shoot it before he got to humping the deer.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> You're interesting, _I like you._


I saw him first.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I saw him first.


FFF-_ine..._


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Even if I knew it was a human in a suit, I'd probably shoot it before he got to humping the deer.


 Yeah same.... but then i'd shoot the deer.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> FFF-_ine..._


Although...are you interesting by any chance...? :3c


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah same.... but then i'd shoot the deer.


I'd nom its soul :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd nom its soul :3


 Om nom nom nom soul!     ....wait.... dejavu...0.o


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Although... are you interesting by any chance..?


Not a bit! D:


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> Not a bit! D:


Aw, drat. I like meeting...interesting people...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

What are you doing here then? Furries aren't interesting, they're just creepy.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

guys guys guys
let's yiff!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What are you doing here then? Furries aren't interesting, they're just creepy.


Well, they can't _possibly _be as creepy as the people on gurochan

And I find _them _interesting


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> guys guys guys
> let's yiff!


Ew no. There's one of those... girl things... here. ):


Shenzebo said:


> Well, they can't _possibly _be as creepy as the people on gurochan
> 
> And I find _them _interesting


What, do creepers interest you or something?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

shenzi's awesome though


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What are you doing here then? Furries aren't interesting, they're just creepy.


*QFT*
So, since I'm not _entirely_ creepy, does this default me to interesting?

*Chin tap*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont know shenzi though! >.> never said a word to her!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ew no. There's one of those... girl things... here. ):
> What, do creepers interest you or something?


What was your first clue?


HarleyParanoia said:


> shenzi's awesome though


You're pretty awesome yourself.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What was your first clue?


The part where you said that yo- 

Oh.

):


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You're pretty awesome yourself.



:3 shenzibestfriend


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh my, every time I leave,
10 pages later, I am back.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

WB then Edie.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WB then Edie.


Why, thank you kindly.
A break from the internet is always nice sometimes.
Just not for too long O_O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why, thank you kindly.
> A break from the internet is always nice sometimes.
> Just not for too long O_O


 NP ^^
yeah its always good to take a break and do real things for a change!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NP ^^
> yeah its always good to take a break and do real things for a change!


Yes, however I tend to do real things quite often.
Like fail math, and the sort. Pass English with high marks on exams.
The usual. Always nice to visit a friend for a day, or two.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes, however I tend to do real things quite often.
> Like fail math, and the sort. Pass English with high marks on exams.
> The usual. Always nice to visit a friend for a day, or two.


 Real things FTW.   
i pass all my classes with all A's and high scores..... 
seein friends is fun but mine are always so busy >.>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Real things FTW.
> i pass all my classes with all A's and high scores.....
> seein friends is fun but mine are always so busy >.>


Most of mine are, but there is one that is never busy.
However she is always sick...
If I were not so lazy, and could understand Trig I would not have failed.
Then again I am lazy, and I hate Trig.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

So BF:BC2 is badass. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So BF:BC2 is badass. Just in case you didn't know.



HNNNNGGGGHHHHHHHHH I WANT IT SO BAD!!!! but I need moar munneh D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HNNNNGGGGHHHHHHHHH I WANT IT SO BAD!!!! but I need moar munneh D:


Better get the PC version.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better get the PC version.



My family has a Mac T________T

so I gets it for ps3.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My family has a Mac T________T
> 
> so I gets it for ps3.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Sucks for you man. My sister has a macbook and I mock her all the time for it because of how smug she acts. I hope she has fun only being able to play WoW and surfing the internet on it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Sucks for you man. My sister has a macbook and I mock her all the time for it because of how smug she acts. I hope she has fun only being able to play WoW and surfing the internet on it.



That about sums up their ability, minus Photoshop.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That about sums up their ability, minus Photoshop.



friggin macs...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Mac, stupid little things, but you can get gaming macs, and the sorts.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Mac, stupid little things, but you can get gaming macs, and the sorts.



congrats, you just got a cookie!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Krasl said:


> congrats, you just got a cookie!


"Yeah!" -high paws the air-
What kind of cookie...?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> "Yeah!" -high paws the air-
> What kind of cookie...?


 The chocolate chip kind of course! there is no substitutions!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2010)

For the original question: If they're in a fursuit, they're not bumping or grinding, they're scritching.

And I would also form a townwide furpile.

Lastly, the OP's avatar and signature pic are win. I miss that show!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

we're on topic again? aww...
well i guess ill answer the question...
If he/she's really bothering me ill make him/her leave or move.  if he/she doesnt ill run.  If he follows ill shot him/her.  
If they're just acting like any other street performer i might laugh and then leave.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The chocolate chip kind of course! there is no substitutions!


Yay! ^_^


Commiecomrade said:


> For the original question: If they're in a fursuit, they're not bumping or grinding, they're scritching.
> 
> And I would also form a townwide furpile.
> 
> Lastly, the OP's avatar and signature pic are win. I miss that show!


Thank you, I had to find the perfect moment of terror on toot's face, it took a long time don't ya' know.


Usarise said:


> we're on topic again? aww...
> well i guess ill answer the question...
> If he/she's really bothering me ill make him/her leave or move.  if he/she doesnt ill run.  If he follows ill shot him/her.
> If they're just acting like any other street performer i might laugh and then leave.


Street Performers, It's a good thing. I walked around a town with an accordion play random notes. People looked disappointed when I said I can't play very well, or at all for that matter.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

It'd look something like that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> It'd look something like that.


Seems like it could happen.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Seems like it could happen.



oh, but it has!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

I would slap them with a fish and kindly explain that their dancing skills are far inferior to mine, not bothering to prove that I have no dancing talent whatsoever.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I would slap them with a fish and kindly explain that their dancing skills are far inferior to mine, not bothering to prove that I have no dancing talent whatsoever.



lol


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

But in all seriousness, I honestly probably wouldn't really do anything.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> But in all seriousness, I honestly probably wouldn't really do anything.



ditto


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't even attempt to dance, it is forbidden for white people to do so.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I wouldn't even attempt to dance, it is forbidden for white people to do so.



this deserves a lol too


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

> I wouldn't even attempt to dance, it is forbidden for white people to dance.


 
It's funny you should mention that.
My friend has this great shirt that reads, "Rated OC: Overly Caucasian. DO NOT PLACE ON DANCE FLOOR."


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> It's funny you should mention that.
> My friend has this great shirt that reads, "Rated OC: Overly Caucasian. DO NOT PLACE ON DANCE FLOOR."


 

LOL


----------

